# USB charger for 18650 batteries



## Q-Ball (13/6/15)

I had 29 hours without power at home yesterday and almost ran out so I need one of these please.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## capetocuba (13/6/15)

Q-Ball said:


> I had 29 hours without power at home yesterday and almost ran out so I need one of these please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Why not rather get more batteries?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Q-Ball (13/6/15)

capetocuba said:


> Why not rather get more batteries?


Probably a better idea.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (13/6/15)

or the nitecore cigarette lighter cable


----------



## jtgrey (13/6/15)

A efest luc v4 can charge via a 12v dc like inside your car . Comes standard with car charger cable

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (17/6/15)

we are getting the Nitecore UM chargers soon












*Nitecore UM10 portable USB management and charging system*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## moonunit (18/6/15)

Or get one of these






12V battery with 22w solar charger. Just used it for 5 days in the bush, had lights, charged cellphone(not that it was needed) and charged 18650's. 

Link to original thread http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?posts/231934/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (16/7/15)

the Nitecore UM portable USB chargers are in stock.. Really nice compact size as well.


----------

